# Beaver Tail New Boat?



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Did BT actually build thier own design or is that a splashed Silver King? ;D ;D I guess that HB lawyers put a slam down on the HB2 I mean the BT2  Anybody got any details of the lawsuit?


http://beavertailskiffs.com/


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> The concept is simple, however it's not understood used by any other skiff builders.





> Secondly, the inverted design of the strakes captures water under the hull, creating lift and eliminating sliding - something else you won't find in any other technical poling skiff


Wow. The cajones and ignorance is amazing.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

C'mon Gramps...that's not enhanced testicular fortitude or serious informational deprivation!

                                                                     

That's just a sales pitch...something most boat builders are guilty of in one way or another.
Can't stay in business if you don't make a sale, can't make a sale without getting attention,
                                 one way or another...like: technical poling skiff

                                                              ;D

                                    Nope, hard to say it and keep a straight face!


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

i have sooooooooooooooooooo much to say about the vengance and beavertail but i have been warned to keep my mouth shut or ill be sued for slander and defamation. hi mr. fisher....


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

If you really want to know about the lawsuit and are not just trying to stir the pot use google. There are wild accusations and opinions everywhere on the internets. If I had to take a wild guess I would say Aeon marine designed it since they build it.

I never understood all the animosity. If you like one buy it. If not buy something else. In the end we are talking about boats. 

oh and for the record I do not own a BT.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I think most people dont have respect for them because of the way they started thier business. By splashing(stealing) a HB and putting plastic hatches on it and a cheap ugly ass poling platform. Then undercut HB by selling it alot cheaper than HB. But thats just my opinion.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I agree with you Swampfox! My earlier comments were just from a shocked/surprised stand point. I mean really? The grammar is funked up for one and the inverted strakes, really? Boston Whaler has been using them for 50 years! ;D

I also agree with Brew. If you like the boat, fits your price range, why not buy it? It's like a car; Chevy took the bail out and Ford didn't. Does it change how the quality of the vehicles? Nope. :

Oh btw Nate, no offense, but libel is written and slander is spoken.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

> Oh btw Nate, no offense, but libel is written and slander is spoken.



whatever. im just repeating the verbiage used by mark fisher. he didnt like me calling the baby ugly on fs and threatened a big old lawsuit.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> whatever.  im just repeating the verbiage used by mark fisher. he didnt like me calling the baby ugly on fs and threatened a big old lawsuit.


I assume Mark fisher is associated with Beaver skiff? I have little respect for people who walk the earth shouting law suit everytime they hear something they don't like. To call something "UGLY" is simply an expresion of OPINION not a defamation of character! If hearing negative opinions hurts your feelings, then design of any sort isn't your cup of tea! The NERVE of someone who was suceesfully sued for THEIFT to threaten law suit for insult! 

I'm curious though...If you BUY a bootleg movie from a movie store...it is still a bootleg movie and is still a federal offense even if you paid full price for it. So if you own one of those splashed BT skiffs...whatduyado? Take it back and demand a refund? Arn't they...similar offenses? lol


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

If I owned one of those splashed BT skiffs I would name it, "_And I bootleg movies too...WHAT_?"

seriously though, I've seen one in person and did kinda like it. YES, if I could afford it...I would STILL buy one! If someone had one for sale at a great price would the fact that it is splashed stop you from buying it? Now if it was splashed AND built in China...that's a whole nother ball game! I wouldn't do it if that was the case!


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

> > whatever.  im just repeating the verbiage used by mark fisher. he didnt like me calling the baby ugly on fs and threatened a big old lawsuit.
> 
> 
> I assume Mark fisher is associated with Beaver skiff? I have little respect for people who walk the earth shouting law suit everytime they hear something they don't like. To call something "UGLY" is simply an expresion of OPINION not a defamation of character! If hearing negative opinions hurts your feelings, then design of any sort isn't your cup of tea! The NERVE of someone who was suceesfully sued for THEIFT to threaten law suit for insult!



i pulled back for 2 reasons. one is that he could have sued me and i would have had to defend myself (this cost money i dont have). second reason is he also threatened a certain manufacturer who will remain nameless. mark fisher believed i worked for that certain manufacturer. i didnt, dont, and never have. i didnt want them to be dragged into it.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Mark is a thieving a$$. Thats not slander its public knowledge! And public recored! ;D

Nate I am gonna go out on a limb say that was a company who's initials start with ECC.  I said it not you.

Gramps what is it called when you write what you speak? ;D You know like on here.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

i dont care to comment on that. what brought on the lawsuit threats wasnt something i said about the bt/hb deal. i was saying how crappy of a boat the vengance is. they make claims that imho arent true. they claim it is vacuum infused. IF it is then please tell me why one of the small hatches on the vengance is much heavier than the huge one on the bow of the vantage. i know the vantage one is because i saw it with my own eyes. also, the boat they had at the frank seargant show last spring had a 2 tone deck that looked like my 6 year old daughter taped off. the edges and sounded corners looked terrible. i also said that "vengance" was a silly name. kinda like they got their azzez kicked and they were "coming back with a vengance". kinda like they admitted they sucked.


----------



## salt_life (Apr 7, 2009)

Lot of skiffs out look alike in many ways!You could say the nose of this suv or what ever looks like a Lostmen in my opion.But do not here anyone slamming them.Bt builds boats and is a profitable company no that for a fact!I have had only ECC products and really can not compare but rode in them all and if ya sit all mfg on the shoreline they all have something the same get over it and by wtf u like!


----------



## George_Sawley (Mar 26, 2009)

Not sticking up for bt but infusion does not always mean light weight. It could very well be over engineered with to heavy of laminates and to much resin.

they claim it is vacuum infused.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> Mark is a thieving a$$. Thats not slander its public knowledge! And public recored! ;D
> 
> Nate I am gonna go out on a limb say that was a company who's initials start with ECC.  I said it not you.
> 
> Gramps what is it called when you write what you speak? ;D You know like on here.


Well, if it parallels saying what you think it would be called drinking... ;D

There's a rather obscure country song called "I Say When I Drink What I Think When I'm Sober".


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Nate...but they DID get their back-sides beat! Hells Bay got deep up in those gutty-whats! lol "Vengence" is a good name for the boat! lol

On another note, I agree Vacuum infusion is not guaranteed to result in a lighter boat. You have to pay very close attention to your pressure or you can end up sucking air out of the core material only to replace it with excessive resin! Just because ECC can get it right doesn't mean everyone else does.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

slick advertising at best. they are a joke.  on a side note, i had the opportunity to check out the "flotation" on one of the older hb... i mean bt models.  it consisted of some sort of foam block wrapped up in black plastic and duct tape placed loosely in the sponsons.   

_
Engineered in partnership with the capable resources of Marine Concepts and some of the finest guides in the shallow water industry, *the Vengeance Series is built with zero compromises and advanced technology* that will push the limits of the finest shallow water enthusiast. A striking blend of style and substance, Beavertail's Vengeance line represents the unification of precise function and pure aesthetic form. The consumer's desire for unequalled fit and finish and cutting edge materials fused with performance and functional authenticity is realized in every Vengeance.

Standard Features
*
-100% vacuum-infused vinylester resin hull and deck.....*._


;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

> You have to pay very close attention to your pressure or you can end up sucking air out of the core material only to replace it with excessive resin! Just because ECC can get it right doesn't mean everyone else does.


ummm,  the maximum pressure applied to the surface cannot exceed ~14.7 psi (at sea level) since the atmosphere is the "pressure" (but autoclaves are a fun option).  Also, how does one suck the air out of "closed cell" foam?  If you're referring to honeycoam core, then there are steps taken to prevent filling the voids when infused.  Not sure why anyone thinks that ECC has this process mastered any better than other builders???

On another note it's shocking to hear that another boat company besides ECC tries to play the lawyer card to quiet discussion among the masses about their product.   : 

(Just ask Bateau.com if you're new here)


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

[quote 
On another note it's shocking to hear that another boat company besides ECC tries to play the lawyer card to quiet discussion among the masses about their product.   : 

(Just ask Bateau.com if you're new here)
[/quote]

Alright Bob you are gonna have to elaborate on this allittle. I missed this.


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

> (Just ask Bateau.com if you're new here)
> 
> Alright Bob you are gonna have to elaborate on this allittle. I missed this.


I would hate to crush the spirit of all the faithful Fennatics (TM) about their faultless god.  The river of tears would create a flash flood.  I don't want to be held responsible lol.   Someone else will have to shine the beacon of enlightenment.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Damn it Bob! You owe me a new set of trousers! That's too damn funny.  [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=cry1.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The truth may be out there Capt. Ron
but it's buried in obfuscating legal rhetoric
and defended with SLAPP civil actions.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strategic_lawsuit_against_public_participation


And just to  [smiley=StirPotChef.gif] do ya'll really think that there have been
that many truly original hull designs
since the first log was intentionally rolled into the creek?

                                   :-?


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi Mark!


----------



## Lappy_16 (Nov 5, 2007)

> Hi Mark!


They stopped using the Bentley logo?


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> Lot of skiffs out look alike in many ways!You could say the nose of this suv or what ever looks like a Lostmen in my opion.But do not here anyone slamming them.Bt builds boats and is a profitable company no that for a fact!I have had only ECC products and really can not compare but rode in them all and if ya  sit all mfg  on the shoreline they all have something the same get over it and by wtf u like!


I guess leg humping is contagious here. :

Named boat is based off a 1965 design, probably before you were born.

For the boat your comparing it to, try a revolutionary poling skiff from the late 90's / early 2000's and see if you don't have a better match.  

Just for the record.

You may now resume bashing BT.


----------



## grego (Oct 17, 2007)

> > (Just ask Bateau.com if you're new here)
> >
> > Alright Bob you are gonna have to elaborate on this allittle. I missed this.
> 
> ...


This page will hopefully chronicle the building of the Flats Stalker 18 from Bateau.com, a plywood composite skiff intended for chasing redfish in extremely shallow water. This will be my first foray into both boat building and web pages. Wish me luck! The posts on this page will only display with the most recent at the top, so if you want to start at the beginning, scroll down to the bottom and work your way up. The archive on the right is in chronological order, however. Most of the pictures can be clicked for a larger image. Feel free to leave comments by clicking the Comments link at the bottom of each post. 
Tuesday, February 13, 2007
The Program

I've been searching for some time for skiff to meet my needs:

•Adequately powered by a 15 hp motor that I already have.
•Very shallow draft in order to target tailing redfish.
•Easily poled for the same reason.
•Front casting deck suitable for flyfishing.
•Can fish 2 people. 3 max.
There are two production boats that meet these criteria:

The East Cape Canoe Gladesmen......



And the Hells Bay Glades Skiff.....



The Glades Skiff had a very limited production run and pictures are difficult to find on the web. It has a similar shape to the ECC, but is a slightly more substantial boat. Hell's Bay went under, but has been bought out and it looks like Glades Skiffs may be produced again. The ECC runs around $9K and the HB runs around $15K. Both without power. Both well out of my price range. I've been toying around with the idea of building a boat for a while now, but haven't found a design that meets my criteria. However, with input from his customers, Jacques Mertens at www.bateau.com designed a boat that meshes well with my needs. He named it the Flats Stalker 18 and the study plans can be found here:

http://www.boatplans-online.com/studyplans/FS18_study.htm

It is functionally very similar to the production boats listed above, but built using a next generation stitch and glue method. This involves hull panels and frames of marine plywood encapsulated in layers of epoxy and fiberglass. This method results in a true composite sandwich that is in some ways superior to standard production methods. The skiff is very basic but should let me get the jump on those spooky reds. The best part is that a hull can be built with the best available materials, nicely outfitted and still only cost around $3000.




Posted by Elie at 9:38 PM  
40 comments: 
Capt. Nate said... 
The ECC Gladesmen pictured is my boat, you are using my picture without my permission, and also leaching my bandwidth. Please remove it and ask the company for a picture and permission to use it if you wish to use one. Thanks. 

February 15, 2007 12:59 PM  
Bob said... 
What a bunch of whiny ECC bitches there are out there. Can't wait for the bankruptcy sale on that boat company. 

February 19, 2007 3:27 PM 

Sounds to me like youve got a bone to pick Bob.......Let it go man.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> > You have to pay very close attention to your pressure or you can end up sucking air out of the core material only to replace it with excessive resin! Just because ECC can get it right doesn't mean everyone else does.
> 
> 
> ummm,  the maximum pressure applied to the surface cannot exceed ~14.7 psi (at sea level) since the atmosphere is the "pressure" (but autoclaves are a fun option).  Also, how does one suck the air out of "closed cell" foam?  If you're referring to honeycoam core, then there are steps taken to prevent filling the voids when infused.  Not sure why anyone thinks that ECC has this process mastered any better than other builders???
> ...


No doubt I have heard the "Bateau" stories. I'm on that site too and saw the tail end of it all. Yet still, I can't claim to know the whole story. At that time I did think Kev was a pretty pompus (mainly due to second had info) but after meeting the guy in person he's not a bad fella at all! As I recall the biggest issue overthere came not from Kev but from an ECC gladesman owner that didn't appreciate his picture being used on that site and and bayportbob's site (I think that was the guy.) I thought that was pretty screw ball of the owner though.

Yeah true, 1 atmosphere is indeed your max theretical vacuum level. It was sloppy of me to imply otherwise. I have not experienced it but I have been told by a builder that the surface cells are broken and can take on resin under pressure. That's second hand info comming from ME though. However, there are other issues that can and do cause inconsistancies in vac bagged part weight. Now, While I got sloppy there, one thing I did NOT do is state that ONLY ECC gets it right. Note the use of "everyone" rather than "no one" in my last sentence. Make no mistake, I'm no shill!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Frack, I'm just now seeing grego's post. I'm glad I did. I was about to go get the very same info.

How on earth was that BT mold pic obtained? lol

Now that's just wrong! Now YOU sir owe a forum member a new pair of pants too...or I'll sue! lol


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

> Sounds to me like youve got a bone to pick Bob.......Let it go man.


It's not a secret that there's no love lost between Kevin & myself, but what you reference has no bearing on the fact that Kevin has used the same "a letter from lawyer" tactics that Mark Fisher is being accused of by Nate, except a whole forum (Bateau) witnessed Kevin's behavior (and numerous forums before that -  Capt. Mel's, Paddle-Fishing.com, etc. - just mention beachballs)  I'm just pointing out past transgressions to the new disciples of a certain religious cult.  I guess it was easy for him since his wife was/is? a lawyer.  

So I guess I'll move on when all the bashers & cult members of other boat brands move on as well.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> > > You have to pay very close attention to your pressure or you can end up sucking air out of the core material only to replace it with excessive resin! Just because ECC can get it right doesn't mean everyone else does.
> >
> >
> > ummm,  the maximum pressure applied to the surface cannot exceed ~14.7 psi (at sea level) since the atmosphere is the "pressure" (but autoclaves are a fun option).  Also, how does one suck the air out of "closed cell" foam?  If you're referring to honeycoam core, then there are steps taken to prevent filling the voids when infused.  Not sure why anyone thinks that ECC has this process mastered any better than other builders???
> ...


Based on what I remember you have a pretty good account of what took place and while I'm not going to waste a second on the research and if memory serves me correct, a simple request to remove the copied photo without the owner's permission would have sufficed. While I hesitate to speak in behalf of others, a C&D letter seemed to be a bit harsh. It occurred in the earlier days of the intardnet and the poster did not understand his err. The pic was promptly removed but the bad blood remains. 

There is more that occurred but my only interest is to set the record straight without selective paraphrases. Besides, this a BT bashing thread.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> It's not a secret that there's no love lost between Kevin & myself,



[smiley=StirPotChef.gif]
Times like this make me wish we had the....









Two men enter, one man leave! lol


----------



## salt_life (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh yea Ron forgot the lostmen looks like the whipray!I do not give to cents about you or any other skiff builder for that matter !But ya have to be a skiff builder to know that!!!!If you have a prob with me you know my num!


----------



## George_Sawley (Mar 26, 2009)

When the vacuum goes over 15 psi the vinyl ester resin heats up and melts the core, destroying the bond, Epoxy can go up to 30 psi without the heat. Just thought I would throw that out there.


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

Thought I would jump in here real quick with my take in regards to us using the "lawyer" letter that has been brought up from the past...

I was a member on that forum before east cape was formed and never had a problem with the forum until one day I logged on and saw our company and pics being used without our permission to help them sell plans that they were selling. I did in fact send them an e-mail asking them to remove our stuff and what I got in return was a " I don't see what we did wrong" type of reply...
I then explained again that using others information and pics is wrong when your trying to profit from it. So, I sent them a letter from my wifes firm. My partner in the company and at the time our 4 employees all agreed it was the right thing to do....
Yes the pics came down but the owner of the site put a spin on it and didn't mention the fact I asked twice prior to sending a letter of intent. Call it what you want but if your using stuff that's not yours...it's wrong! I'm far from pompous and make mistakes like everybody else.
What I see is a guy that's been following every move I make behind a computer for 10-12 years?
Bob, admit your in love with me and all is ok.  ;D


We don't have a cult,click, etc...what we do  have is what every other company has, good customers. We can't win everybody but I'll died trying!
Tight lines!
Kevin


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

2 non legal attempts prior to just a letter, and not a law suite, seems reasonable to me. I don't see what the big deal is?


----------



## Lappy_16 (Nov 5, 2007)

the deal is Mr. "Bob" is a long time ECC hater and is just trying to stir shit up


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

> the deal is Mr. "Bob" is a long time ECC hater and is just trying to stir chit up


I thought this was "pile on the boat builders" thread? The original poster should be careful what they ask for LOL.


----------



## Lappy_16 (Nov 5, 2007)

this is the pile on BT thread, which shows up every so often 

Lets get this thread back on track [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

> ........"a letter from lawyer" tactics that Mark Fisher is being accused of by Nate.......


no no no. it wasnt a letter from a lawyer. im sorry if i misspoke or was misunderstood. it was in email form from mark fisher himself to another party. he threatened a lawsuit against that party and myself if i didnt stop "bashing" him. i didnt bash at all. i simply stated my opinion and posted some pics of "their" construction process. 



> Oh yea Ron forgot the lostmen looks like the whipray



you can not be serious. 



> ..........but after meeting the guy (kevin) in person he's not a bad fella at all!


i hope kevin doesnt mind me sharing this but, when i went through my cancer scare my wife and i were in kevin's office sharing what was was goin on kevin teared up. that crap you cant fake. i think people confuse his passion for what he does for being an azz. he is a good person.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

I was being nice. I was just questioning the statement that the lostmen and whipray looking alike.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> I'm far from pompous and make mistakes like everybody else.


 I know that NOW, but if ya' only get exposed to "the other side of the story" it's easy to "take on" their perspective.

Now, that statement about the lostman and the SUV? That came out of the blue. I know they say all boats look alike but...lol...I don't see it! I don't think one can draw parallels between Ankona's SUV and what BT did with their boat! The SUV is based on a discontinued boat and legal efforts have been made to bring the hull design into the present and update the thing. The BT on the other hand was theft of a CURRENT design still on the market. To make matters worse...they stole HB's FLAGSHIP design! lol
Anyway, my bashing is that of a hypocrite cause let me catch one of them on sale at a crazy good price. I'll be the first in line with money in hand!


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I thought this was "pile on the boat builders" thread?  The original poster should be careful what they ask for LOL. [/quote]


I stirred alot more chit than intended!  This thing kinda took off on it's own.


----------



## Mills (Apr 18, 2009)

> Hi Mark!


I see your mold and raise you a fat check.  









I'm sure this will be deleted because It's not bashing BT which seems to be exempt from the code of conduct here.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

No personal knowlege here, but is it considered bashing if it's true?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Barhopr, oh no! You did it now! You've made a negative comment about Hell's Bay, a sponsor of Microskiff.com. Now the site will get bad publicity and loose sponsors!! Crappity Smack! The Forum might be shut down!




Ok, so that is all a lie. Microskiff has no "sponsors". No one really cares what you say about any boat manufacturer as long as you keep it civil or if not civil then entertaining. Very interesting piece of swag you have there if it's legit. 


FC - It all depends on who is reading said truth.  Just say something bad (truth or lie) about Boat Company "X" and wait for the meat heads to come out of the woodwork.  Now I only say meat heads because these are the people that don't care what you say, never back down and are right 100% of the time. Anything that wrongs Boat Company "X" in their eyes, is met with intese rebuttal. They are awfully easy to spot and fun to play with.  I'm sure we all know who our resident meat heads are.  ;D


  [smiley=stirthepot.gif]


----------



## mwk (Jul 3, 2008)

Seems JRH didn't have a BT hate on this day


----------



## Mills (Apr 18, 2009)

> No personal knowlege here, but is it considered bashing if it's true?


True is the most important part of that. Look up the details my friends. Settled out of court, I think is what it's called. If anyone here has seen the judgement against BT, please post the link to the court records so we can move on. 

And that check is most certainly real. Real enough to have helped finance the Vengeance.

*ECC was robbed of the Nobel in 2010!!*


----------



## Mills (Apr 18, 2009)

> Barhopr, oh no! You did it now! You've made a negative comment about Hell's Bay,
> 
> [smiley=stirthepot.gif]


No comment in my post, much less a negative one...just a .jpg image of a check


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Anyone else see the date on the check??? OLD NEWS


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> Seems JRH didn't have a BT hate on this day


Now that's funny no matter which side of the gunnel you sit on... ;D


Ok with that out of the way, here are three topics. 

Hell's Bay Holding, Inc. vs. Fisher Beavertail MFG Lots of pages on internet pontification.

Hell’s Bay agrees to settlement in its splashing lawsuit against Beavertail Skiffs Hells Bay press release post settlement.

Press Release: Hell's Bay Pays Beavertail in Settlement Agreement Beavertails Press Release (Video) [note: video was removed by the user]

Now your up to date... please keep this topic civil. Thank You

Management.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> Now your up to date... please keep this topic civil. Thank You


Civil....dang! I guess you're kicking ME out then! lol

Seriously though, does anyone have a link to another copy of that Mark video. I REALLY want to see it! I had NO clue that HB paid out to BT. Looks like someone owes me a dunce hat and some space in the corner! lol


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Soap Box Time - Ignore if you don't want your feeling hurt - 

[smiley=soapbox.gif]


> Enough already! This crap is getting tiresome! I try to run an open inviting forum where everyone regardless of brand we can share in a welcoming environment. We all share a common passion and a common resource. This is getting worse than Ford/Chevy/Dodge/Toyota. Seriously? Get over it!
> 
> IF you REALLY want to know what I'm truly about then go *HERE* If your too lazy to read it then here is the Readers Digest version...
> 
> ...


[smiley=soapbox.gif]

To all the lurkers out there, These posts, when they come up, are not indicative of what we are about. This is a public forum and as such we allow all posts regardless of topic so long as they conform to our terms of use. If we delete only one side of the E-Drama equation then we are seen as supportive of the other which we are not. 

Done, to all our great members I’m sorry. But it’s been bothering me for a while.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

so am i not allowed to talk about the threat of a lawsuit about something that wasnt illegal?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey Nate,

We do not censor posts as log as they conform to our T's & C's. I would only ask that you consider why to discuss this further. 

Thanks


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey Imac, I understand not deleting one side, but how about deleting whole topics once they get out of hand?


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Even full of jibberish some good info can be found in these posts. You just have to call drama,drama. These do build traffic- look at the view count. To delete a whole thread is just censorship. Nothing ruins a forum more than heavy censorship. Just my thoughts. You can have your own. It cracks me up the stuff people post.


----------



## mwk (Jul 3, 2008)

Jesus Nate we all know you were Kevin's pointman on attacking BT non stop on the internets.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Even full of jibberish some good info can be found in these posts.


yer right, I picked up on 4 key points here:

1) someone removed Kevin's straight jacket
2) Bob is officially a confessed ECC hater now
3) The Bonefish 23 mold changed hands oops, wrong forum - need recheck my medications
4) the BT home page link on page 1 loads roughly 3 times faster than this site even though BT shares it's server with 1905 other sites and this one only 680.

there very well could be other equally important facts revealed here, but I suspect I'm probably too stupid to see them.

carry on, I'm taking notes....


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> how about deleting whole topics once they get out of hand?





> Nothing ruins a forum more than heavy censorship.


Damned if I do damned if I don't... either way this type of thread is not inline with the spirit or direction of microskiff.com. While the thread may have some truth in it, it is also comprised of innuendos, cheap shots, and FUD. If you can not post a complete coherent summary of the issues and your opinion then criticisms like this level should be taken directly to the person or company that you have an issue with.

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> To delete a whole thread is just censorship. Nothing ruins a forum more than heavy censorship.


I will respectfully disagree good Sir! These forums exist not for BS drama, but for sharing of info related to our hobbies. This is by far my favorite forum because it typically doesn't have the drama of the "other forums" that have gone severly down hill, or no longer exist because of it. I'm as guilty as anyone for engaging in it at times, but really wish once a topic gets out of hand it would be locked or removed. 
I'm just saying that we should stick more to fishing and boating, and let the courts and lawyers deal with the BS instead of us speculating. That's just my $0.02.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Is it censorship if I request it to be removed? This really did get allittle out of hand in my opinion. I just wanted to do allittle ribbing but it got ugly quick. I didn't realise the amount of emotions and back ground drama that would be stirred up.  So I will let the powers that be decide.

I still would like to see that Mark video!!!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

FC, I hear you loud and clear. Thank you for sharing your thoughts. For now this topic is dead and will be locked. There are some important posts touched on so I will not delete it. There are some out there in the internets who need to read it, take it to heart and reconsider their next E-Drama post here on microskiff. 

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------

